# fahrradladen in der Freiburger Gegend ?



## bruchux (14. November 2005)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein großen fahrradladen in der Freiburger Gegend, kann mir da einer helfen ?
ich kenne natürlich Bike Palast, aber ich habe gehört es gebe ein sehr großen laden in diese region...
vielen dank !


----------



## crossie (14. November 2005)

extratour gibts noch... 

ansonsten können die direkten locals evtl bissl mehr dazu sagen 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. November 2005)

hild Industriegebiet nord


----------



## blackforest (15. November 2005)

Alsodelle:

Extratour - teuer, hat aber viel da
Dynamo - nett, reparieren alles, fertigen auchmal Drehteile an, eher für Freeride

Criterium - auch nett, haben aber nie die Teile die ich will
Radshop Jenne - chaotisch aber nett und billig
Lebensrad - Super Anlaufstelle wenn man irgendein Ersatzteil braucht, und sehr günstig
Hilmers - hat halt Ghost und Cube, mehr weiß ich von dem nicht

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle das Telephonbuch (Die gelben Seiten) holen, da stehen alle drin, inklusive Stadtplan.


----------



## UKW (15. November 2005)

Hot Bike im Industriegebiet Haid sowie Hild in der Engesserstraße sind die größten.
Blck Forest hat ja schon die wichtigsten genannt.
Eher eine Nebenrolle spielen Läden wie Bike West in der Ensisheimer Straße oder Tolopilos Bike-Shop in Gundelfingen.
UKW


----------



## marc (15. November 2005)

Einfacher und effektiver wär es wenn der Suchende sagt was er denn braucht.
Ansonsten kann er von Ponzius nach Pilatus laufen...  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tristero (15. November 2005)

BikeWest sind Verbrecher - Finger weg!!!!!

Criterium ist OK.

ExtraTour stimmt, teuer, aber viel da. Gibt's nette jüngere Verkäufer und total versnobbte ältere.

Hild ist nicht schlecht, gerade auch bei Klamotten. 

Eckmann in Kirchzarten hat auch recht viel Bekleidung.

Beim Lebensrad hab ich unterschiedliche (also auch nicht so gute) Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Doc Holiday (18. November 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Wenn jemand meint, dass noch ein wichtiger Shop fehlt, dann bitte Mail direkt an mich  





[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*[ Freiburg i. Br. ] [ Emmendingen ] [ Ihringen ] [ Kirchzarten ] [ weitere Orte ]*[/font]
​


----------



## bruchux (21. November 2005)

Vielen dank für die mehrere antworten ! das ist absolut komplett !


----------

